# Homemade Pen Assembly Press



## pmburk (Mar 13, 2006)

I like challenges so I challenged myself to make a pen press. I did a Google search and I found a site that has step-by-step directions with pictures for making your own press. Here is the link:

http://www.woodturningonline.com/Turning/Turning_content/pen_assembly_press.html

I'm going to start mine this evening.

Patrick


----------



## fuzzydog (Mar 13, 2006)

Patrick, I built one using their design and it worked fine except that the I didn't feel that I had the degree of control that I wanted. I then modified the design by using a 1/4" all thread rod, turned a handle and was able to reduce the overall length over 50%. Having a screw rather than a ram I now get the exact control that I want. If you use their design besure and make depth gages so you don't set the transmission to deep and have to deal with disassembly.


----------



## pmburk (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for your thoughts on the depth gauges, great idea!!


----------



## byounghusband (Mar 13, 2006)

David,
Do you have a picture of your modified press?


----------



## woodbutcher (Mar 14, 2006)

For those that purchased the pen press from Woodcraft or from any of the companies selling the same design here is my story. When pressure is applied it would arc in the middle and occasionally send my pen parts to the general location of the cieling at velocities that seemed dangerous. I eventually bought a piece of 5/4 hickory and screwed the pen press to that. Now it has no flex at all. Hope this helps,
Jim


----------

